# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Novembro de 2010



## AnDré (27 Out 2010 às 10:16)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Novembro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Temperatura Máxima em Novembro de 2010]
(III) Precipitação máxima em Novembro de 2010
(IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Novembro 2010


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2010 às 11:03)

-5,1 a -6,0ºC. As noites gélidas vão aparecer mas para já ainda não acredito em "extremos históricos"


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2010 às 11:16)

-7,1ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Out 2010 às 12:12)

de -7ºC a -8ºC... Agora é esperar...


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2010 às 12:15)

Escolhi o intervalo: *-6,1ºC a -7,0ºC*

O frio vai chegar em força em Novembro (_pelo menos é isso que eu quero_)


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2010 às 13:10)

-4,1ºC a -5,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Out 2010 às 13:15)

-4,1ºC a -5,0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2010 às 13:36)

-7.1 a 8.0


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2010 às 13:45)

-7.1ºC a -8ºC.


----------



## David sf (27 Out 2010 às 13:54)

-5,1 a -6,0ºC. Acredito num mês tendencialmente frio, mas sem grandes extremos.


----------



## Liliana15 (27 Out 2010 às 17:18)

Eu aposto no intervalo de *-5,1ºC a -6,0ºC*. . .


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2010 às 17:34)

-5,1ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Out 2010 às 18:18)

-6,1°C a -7,0°C


----------



## dahon (27 Out 2010 às 20:11)

-4,1ºC a -5,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2010 às 20:36)

-4.1ºC a -5.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Out 2010 às 22:33)

*-4,1ºC a -5,0ºC*


----------



## rcjla (28 Out 2010 às 00:51)

-6,1ºC a -7,0ºC


----------



## vinc7e (28 Out 2010 às 01:09)

-4,1ºC a -5,0ºC


----------



## squidward (28 Out 2010 às 02:08)

-5.1 a -6ºc


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 07:23)

-5,1ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Out 2010 às 16:26)

Fui para o intervalo: -6,1ºC a -7,0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2010 às 00:45)

Esta madrugada será até então a madrugada mais fria deste mês no continente.
Vamos lá ver até onde descem os termómetros nas EMAs.

Previsão do ALADIN - IM.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 00:58)

Pode ser que se alcance boas mínimas


----------



## João Soares (23 Nov 2010 às 07:25)

Valores mínimos de Temperatura às 06h:






- 2.1ºC Carrazêda de Ansiães 
- 1.2ºC Lamas de Mouro
- 0.9ºC Montalegre
- 0.7ºC Miranda do Douro
- 0.1ºC Bragança

Mais nenhuma estação de Portugal registava temperaturas negativas, enquanto isso todos os votantes continuam em jogo.


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2010 às 08:39)

João Soares disse:


> Valores mínimos de Temperatura às 06h:
> 
> - 2.1ºC Montalegre
> - 1.2ºC Lamas de Mouro
> ...



  Tens dois Montalegres, João, o recordista do frio é Carrazêda de Ansiães.


----------



## João Soares (23 Nov 2010 às 13:44)

Veterano disse:


> Tens dois Montalegres, João, o recordista do frio é Carrazêda de Ansiães.



Obrigado pela correcção, Veterano! 
Foi o sono


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2010 às 07:26)

E saí uma noite fresquinha pelo Norte de Portugal:






*-4.1ºC Miranda do Douro*
-3.2ºC Carrazêda de Ansiães
-2.3ºC Macedo de Cavaleiros
-2.2ºC Bragança
-1.0ºC Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo
-0.8ºC Sabugal
-0.3ºC Cabeceiras de Basto
-0.2ºC Arouca

De referir duas coisas:

- 4 membros já foram eliminados;

 - Nota-se as inversões térmicas que se fazem  sentir, nas Penhas Douradas 3.8ºC, enquanto uns 500 mts de altitude mais abaixo, na Covilhã apenas 0.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2010 às 10:35)

Pelo que dá a entender pelo gráfico, parece que mais 10 membros foram _abatidos_ pelo frio de Bragança 






Por isso, o intervalo que está a liderar as votações é:
*-5,1ºC a -6,0ºC*

Mas _até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima_.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Nov 2010 às 11:49)

João Soares disse:


> Pelo que dá a entender pelo gráfico, parece que mais 10 membros foram _abatidos_ pelo frio de Bragança
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quente...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2010 às 12:02)

N_Fig disse:


> quente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ora, passei-a a frente e nem dei por isso 
Será que o intervalo *-5,1ºC a -6,0ºC*, também foi a vida? 

_Não percam o próximo resumo porque nos também não!_


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2010 às 12:40)

João Soares disse:


> Ora, passei-a a frente e nem dei por isso
> Será que o intervalo *-5,1ºC a -6,0ºC*, também foi a vida?
> 
> _Não percam o próximo resumo porque nos também não!_



Em Miranda, a mínima deve ter ficado perto de -7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 07:05)

Dan disse:


> Em Miranda, a mínima deve ter ficado perto de -7ºC.



Se ainda não tinha chegado, hoje não deve ter escapado.
*-6,9ºC* às 5h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2010 às 11:26)

AnDré disse:


> Se ainda não tinha chegado, hoje não deve ter escapado.
> *-6,9ºC* às 5h.



Devia estar era -9.1ºC isso é que era.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2010 às 08:54)

A mínima ontem em Miranda do Douro terá chegado a -7,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2010 às 14:13)

Intervalo vencedor: -7,1ºC a -8,0ºC

Vencedores: Gil_Algarvio, Mário Barros, mr. phillip, SpiderVV, Veterano


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

hehehe, Não falha nada!!


----------



## Johnny (13 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

É curioso q dessas 6 localidades, frequento mt 4 delas, durante o ano todo; Carrazeda de Ansiães, Montalegre, Mirandela e Bragança... por acaso tenho casa em Carrazada de Ansiães e passo lá o mês de Agosto, onde este ano registei máximas (ao sol) de mt perto de 50º (junto ao Douro), tal como em Mirandela...

Belas "amplitudes"...


----------

